# Dining in Hendersonville, NC



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dining in Hendersonville, NC?*

Any one know a really, really nice restaurant in Hendersonville/Etowah/Flat Rock area where you can make a reservation and actually _dine_ in peace and quiet?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Lol...chuckle...snort...maybe I should post this in the Trad forum since there is an actual "Wolfe Angel" in the cemetery there.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I never did much in that area, but I remember there being some stuff in Asheville.


----------



## WKC (Apr 12, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Any one know a really, really nice restaurant in Hendersonville/Etowah/Flat Rock area where you can make a reservation and actually _dine_ in peace and quiet?


If you do not mind making the 20 minute drive to Asheville I would highly recommend Savoy on Merrimon Avenue. First class. Best restaurant around Western North Carolina. All of the fish is flown in 3 days per week from Hawaii. The chef likes to point out that the restaurant never freezes any food - everything is very, very fresh. Linen table cloths, a nice upscale crowd, and a small, really cool bar that specializes in many different martinis. They recommend reservations, but I have walked in a numer of times and have been seated. The nice thing about this place is that it caters to more of an older crowd and you will not be sitting next to a bunch of young hippies that seem to rule the Asheville area. Expensive - yes, but worth it.

If you do make it, I would enjoy hearing your thoughts. I have recommended this restaurant to many of my clients over the years and they have all been very pleased. Highly recommended......


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

WKC said:


> If you do not mind making the 20 minute drive to Asheville I would highly recommend Savoy on Merrimon Avenue. First class. Best restaurant around Western North Carolina. All of the fish is flown in 3 days per week from Hawaii. The chef likes to point out that the restaurant never freezes any food - everything is very, very fresh. Linen table cloths, a nice upscale crowd, and a small, really cool bar that specializes in many different martinis. They recommend reservations, but I have walked in a numer of times and have been seated. The nice thing about this place is that it caters to more of an older crowd and you will not be sitting next to a bunch of young hippies that seem to rule the Asheville area. Expensive - yes, but worth it.
> 
> If you do make it, I would enjoy hearing your thoughts. I have recommended this restaurant to many of my clients over the years and they have all been very pleased. Highly recommended......


That sounds great! Not going to be able to make it, though. Dealing with in-laws who don't get it. Won't do a road trip, "especially with gas prices where they are." Sigh. But I did find this in Hendersonville:

Looks pretty good. If I make it there, I'll report.


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

*Hendersonville, NC*

I would recommend the Highland Lake Inn. Wonderful setting and awesome dining.

Andy M.
Delmar, NY


----------



## rdhancock (Nov 22, 2004)

*Is Tryon a road trip?*

Never been to the Highland Lake Inn but have heard good things. You can always hit the dining room at the Pine Crest Inn if Tryon isn't too far. There are also a couple of good places in Landrum. I've got a friend here at the office whose in-laws are from Hendersonville. I'll ask him about Flight but I'd be surprised if it wasn't good. That area has boomed in the last few years. Lots of equestrian money. (Landrum used to have no restaurants, now it has two or three good ones) You could also call the Flat Rock Playhouse (NC's Official State Theater) and ask for a recommendation.


----------



## rdhancock (Nov 22, 2004)

*Response from my inquiry*

Here is what my friend's parents said:

Inn on Church Street - good food, good wine list, good service the last time I was there but it's been a while.

Flights - good food, decent wine list, good service, Our favorite restaurant

Expressions - good food, good wine list, horrible service the last two or three times we've eaten there. This was the first and for a long time the only fine dining here in town.


----------

